# Some advice on a Hybrid bike?



## Remedylane (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey guys and gals. Im new here. For exercise I used to run, but decided to take my old bike out for a spin to change things up, ended up going 8 miles a day. So to say the least, I am really enjoying biking.. I am on paved roads 75% of the time, but I do hit the bike trails ever so often. The trails aren't anything major, so I don't think I need a hardcore mountain bike or anything. The bike I am riding is just a cheap Avalon Next (walmart bike). It's decent for what it is. But I am starting to see its limitations.. The crank or something slips when its in low gear when I really pedal hard. And with me being 6'5 265 lbs, it really doesn't fit me. The gears and everything are shimano, but of course the aren't very nice ones being a cheaper bike. 

With all that said, I am looking for a newer, better bike.. I am on a budget.. Id like to spend around $300-$400 bucks. Bikes Direct has a bunch of hybrids. Ive researched a few of them, but I still don't know a great deal about what im looking at. The Fuji Sunfire 3.0 has good reviews.. But then I started looking at the motobecane's. The the gravity... Etc.. I understand im not gonna get an incredible bike in my price range, but it would certainly HAVE to be better than what im riding. With that said I would love some advice and input from some of you. I am fine with non disc brakes.. As far as suspension, im ok with just front fork suspension. I think that since I am 6'5 265, i for sure need a larger bike, and a crank that can handle the power I can generate with my legs. It won't be a commuter bike.. Just something I use for exercise 4 days a week. Im up to 8 miles a day now, but feel I could go longer on a better bike. I did read the sticky thread. But figured id make a post and perhaps someone would look at the bikes and kind of give me some input.. Save up to 60% off new Hybrid Bikes | Hybrid | Cafe Bikes | Adventure Bikes - Performance Hybrid Bikes and Fitness Bikes Thanks in advance! 

Matt


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Hi Matt and welcome to RBR!

First off, the most important thing to consider when buying a bike is to make sure you get a proper fit. I am going to advise you not to buy off the internet, but to visit a few brick and mortar bike shops (not big box sport stores). Check out the ratings for various bike shops in your vicinity and then visit a few. Shop for you bike shop first, then shop for you bike second. A good bike shop will offer a fitting free with a purchase - one where they put you and your new bike on a trainer, watch you pedal and make adjustments to dial in your fit just right. The better your bike fits, the more you will want to ride it. If it doesn't fit, longer rides will be painful and you will lose interest.

My guess is that your Wal-Mart bike has Shimano Tourney components, which are the most budget end Shimano offers. In general, these bikes are good for rides around the neighborhood block, but will develop problems after a few hundred miles. 

If you can, you really should up your budget to around $600-800. You will usually get better components, better wheels, more speeds, etc. The next level Shimano group in the hybrid/mountain category is Acera/Altus followed by Deore. And at 265lbs., you want to make sure your wheels are up to the task. Spoke counts of at least 32 (36 preferred) and wider tires of at least 32c are a must.

Also, while disc brakes are not really necessary for the type of riding you will be doing, if you find a bike that checks all the boxes in other ways, I wouldn't shun a bike just because it has disc brakes.

Check out the Cannondale Adventure or Quick CX.

Fitness Cannondale Bicycles


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Every person who has asked me for advice about what kind of bike to buy has done the same thing. They look at hybrids. Decide they want a hybrid. Ask me what to get. I tell them to get a road bike since they're riding on the road. They go out and buy a hybrid. Then, a year or so later, they buy a road bike. 

The problem with hybrids is that they do everything a mountain bike and a road bike can do, but don't do either very well. 

You have an awful small budget. Like Lombard says, consider at least doubling it. Once you figure out what to do, and what fits you, you could always look at used bikes. IMO, a 10 year old bike with nice components is better than a new bike with low end components that will probably be aluminum. 

You don't need disc brakes or suspension.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll second the advice to shop and buy from a LBS versus the internet. At shops, you'll get sizing/ fit advice, be able to test ride bikes before making a decision and get post purchase support (tweaks to fit, tune ups, warranty service, if needed) - all value added services.

Re: bike specs, in this general price range, I'd avoid both disc brakes and a suspension fork. Discs won't be of high quality and will require more tinkering than v-brakes and (given your intended uses) suspension forks sap energy with no tangible benefit.

I'd also up the price range a bit - to ~$500 MSRP. Most shops will give 10% discounts, so with that you won't be too far off on your upper end price range... _and_ you'll get more value for the price paid. 

Here's one offering I think (all round) will suite your needs well.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/fitness/fitness/crossroads-sport/118541


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> Every person who has asked me for advice about what kind of bike to buy has done the same thing. They look at hybrids. Decide they want a hybrid. Ask me what to get. I tell them to get a road bike since they're riding on the road. They go out and buy a hybrid. Then, a year or so later, they buy a road bike.



The OP weighs 265lbs., so a road bike is probably not a good choice. A gravel/adventure or touring bike possibly, but not a road bike since it is unlikely the wheels will be robust enough or the clearance enough for any tires wider than 28c.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PJ352 said:


> Here's one offering I think (all round) will suite your needs well.
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/fitness/fitness/crossroads-sport/118541


Yes! This looks like a great choice. And with the 45c tires it comes with, you really don't need a front suspension if you're doing most of your riding on roads.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Lombard said:


> The OP weighs 265lbs., so a road bike is probably not a good choice. A gravel/adventure or touring bike possibly, but not a road bike since it is unlikely the wheels will be robust enough or the clearance enough for any tires wider than 28c.


So what is the maximum weight a person can be for a road bike? They do make wheels with 32 spokes. I've seen guys who weigh more than that do centuries on a road bike.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> So what is the maximum weight a person can be for a road bike? They do make wheels with 32 spokes. I've seen guys who weigh more than that do centuries on a road bike.


Not absolutely sure, but I think many road bikes have a weight limit of around 250lbs. Probably not a good idea to be at the edge of the limit anyway even if it's 275. And chain stay clearance for the tires he would need could be an issue. The PSI he would need on 25c or 28c tires would make for the ride from hell, if the tire could even take that kind of pressure.

And didn't the OP say he would be doing 25% of his riding on dirt trails?


----------



## Remedylane (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks so far for the advice guys. Id love to up my budget.. But currently thats not going to happen.. I understand that I would get a better bike for $500 or $600 but thats not in the cards right now.. You guys have been riding way longer than I have, and I certainly appreciate all the information. But I am a beginner so to speak.. I may fizzle out in 3 months and go back to running.. I don't think that will happen, but it certainly could. I also do like to ride trails, so I for sure do not want a dedicated road bike at this point. Although, maybe in the future I might change my mind. But as Lombard was saying, I do weigh 265.. I used to weight 340, so ive lost a ton of weight. I could probably still lose another 20 or so.. Anyways.. 

Whether I buy online, or from a store, I had always planned to go look at some of my local stores before I buy anything. I do want to be properly fitted to make sure I get the right size bike. Because although im 6'5, my legs aren't as long as some folks my height. And if I do buy online, I always planned to have it assembled and set up at a bike shop by a professional.. The main point of my thread is to gain knowledge on the components. I looked at some of the bikes you guys suggested, and I have seen some of the same features on other bikes that are more in my price range. So I am curious what the difference is.. The main bike ive been considering is a Fuji Sunfire 3.0. Its $399.. Would you guys care to look at the specs on it and tell me what it lacks? Everything ive read says the frames are excellent.. And my theory has always been that if I rode it a year or 2 and wanted to upgrade hardware, I could. Thoughts?

*Frame* 
 Front Triangle: FUJI A2 SL 6061 BTTD ALUM w/31.8mm ST
Rear triangle :
Fuji A2-SL aluminum with S-bend stay, Cold forged dropout w/replaceable hanger
*Fork*SUNTOUR SF14-NEX P 700C / T50mm / w/1 1/8" STL STEERER w/SLV CROWN
*Crankset*Shimano FC-M131 FOR REAR 6/7/8-SPEED, 48X38X28T W/CG, BLACK*Bottom Bracket*VP-BC73 CARTRIDGE SEALED BEARING 68*Pedals*RESIN BLACK BODY /ALLOY BLACK CAGE w/ 9/16" BORON AXLE w/REFL
*Front Derailleur*FRONT DERAILLEUR, Shimano FD-M191-3, TOP-SWING, DUAL-PULL FOR REAR 7/8-SPEED, BAND TYPE (W/31.8MM ADAPTER), CS ANGLE:63-66 FOR 48-38-28T
*Rear Derailleur*REAR DERAILLEUR, RD-M360-L, Shimano ACERA, SGS 7/8-SPEED*Shifters*Shimano ST-EF51 EZ-FIRE PLUS 24 gears total*Cassette/Freewheel*Shimano CASSETTE SPROCKET, CS-HG31, 8-SPEED, 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32T*Chain*KMC HV700 1/2" x 3/32" LINKS 8-SPEED *Hubs*Fuji Al, QR hubs*Spokes*14G Stainless Steel*Rims* ALEX ID19 ALLOY 700 x 36H S/V w/CNC SIDEWALL*Tires*MAKO SHARK H-5113 / 700 x 35c / 30tpi*Brakes*PROMAX FJV-123D V-BRAKE w/70mm SHOES w/STEEL UCP 90d *Brake Levers*SHIMANO ST-EF51-3 ALLOY FOR V-BRAKE
*Headset*NO.10 1 1/8" STEEL / SEMI-INTG / CAGED BEARING / 8.2mm ANOD BLK TOP w/FSA*Handlebar*Fuji Riser 20 Alloy Bar*Stem*Fuji Forged Alloy w/removable faceplate*Tape/Grip*Fuji Dual Density Kraton rubber*Saddle*Fuji Sport WHITE PRINT RED, WHT, BK STITCHING w/STN STL RAILS w/BLACK BUMPERS*Seat Post*Fuji Alloy micro adjust ALLOY 27.2 x 350mm*Seat Clamp*Fuji QR ALLOY 31.8mm

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

OK, so if I weigh 200 lbs, what kind of bike, size of tires and psi should I be riding?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Generally, I'm not one to press someone to raise their budget (conversely, I'm generally against it), but in this case, I think you're missing some key points. 

Let's do some math...

The Spec I linked to MSRP's for $510, the Fuji, $399. Buying the Fuji means you'll have to pay a LBS for final assembly and fitting. I'm guesstimating the assembly will run between $75 and $100. The fitting, ~$50. You can check with your shop on these numbers.

So...

Fuji $399
Assembly $75 (est)
Fitting $50 (est)
TOTAL $524

Even at list price (which is generally not paid), the Spec would cost $14 _less_ than the Fuji. IMO a much better deal considering the bike you're getting _and_ LBS services. 

BD bikes sound good on paper, but they're generally discontinued models and older versions of components with cheaper frames (ex: butted tubing versus double/ triple butting). I wouldn't buy one with an eye towards future upgrades.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Remedylane said:


> Thanks so far for the advice guys. Id love to up my budget.. But currently thats not going to happen.. I understand that I would get a better bike for $500 or $600 but thats not in the cards right now.. You guys have been riding way longer than I have, and I certainly appreciate all the information. But I am a beginner so to speak.. I may fizzle out in 3 months and go back to running.. I don't think that will happen, but it certainly could. I also do like to ride trails, so I for sure do not want a dedicated road bike at this point. Although, maybe in the future I might change my mind. But as Lombard was saying, I do weigh 265.. I used to weight 340, so ive lost a ton of weight. I could probably still lose another 20 or so.. Anyways..
> 
> Whether I buy online, or from a store, I had always planned to go look at some of my local stores before I buy anything. I do want to be properly fitted to make sure I get the right size bike. Because although im 6'5, my legs aren't as long as some folks my height. And if I do buy online, I always planned to have it assembled and set up at a bike shop by a professional.. The main point of my thread is to gain knowledge on the components. I looked at some of the bikes you guys suggested, and I have seen some of the same features on other bikes that are more in my price range. So I am curious what the difference is.. The main bike ive been considering is a Fuji Sunfire 3.0. Its $399.. Would you guys care to look at the specs on it and tell me what it lacks? Everything ive read says the frames are excellent.. And my theory has always been that if I rode it a year or 2 and wanted to upgrade hardware, I could. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


It looks rugged enough. I like that the wheels are 36 spoke, tires 35c and 30TPI. Lower TPI tires are more rugged, more puncture resistant. 

Keep in mind that if you buy it online and go into a shop with it, they will charge you at least $100 to assemble it. If you want them to fit you, that will be another $100-200. All those things are included free if you purchase the bike at that shop. Something to think about.

Strange that I never asked, but did you ever take your existing bike into a shop for repair? It may be something as simple as an adjustment. You never know.

And kudos on your weight loss!  340 to 265 is 75lbs! That's a tremendous amount of weight. Congrats!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> OK, so if I weigh 200 lbs, what kind of bike, size of tires and psi should I be riding?


200lbs. is way different from 265lbs. Umm, like 65lbs. heavier. 

Here is a good starting point. Use the 2nd box and enter total weight of rider, bike and everything you are carrying:

Bicycle tire pressure calculator


----------



## Remedylane (Apr 4, 2017)

PJ352 said:


> Generally, I'm not one to press someone to raise their budget (conversely, I'm generally against it), but in this case, I think you're missing some key points.
> 
> Let's do some math...
> 
> ...



No. I totally get what you are saying.. Another wrinkle to this is that I have a friend that has worked in bike shops for much of his life that is going to do the setup and assembly for me, very cheaply. I am not trying to argue against your advice.. I totally do see what you are saying. Im still just trying to understand what some of the differences are. Like, the Fuji Sunfire got 4 out of 5 stars on this very website on an editors review. Ive also looked at some of the Motobecanes that "SEEM" to have good components too that are in the 299 range. BTW my friend has told me he would charge me $50 or less for the assembly/setup. I realize I didn't mention this when I first posted and said I would have a shop do the setup. I just didn't feel I needed to get into all the specifics.. As stated, I am not dead set on buying a bike from BD.. If I find a good used bike at a shop, or find a deal at a shop, I will go that route. My friend doesn't work in a shop anymore, but has all the things needed to setup and adjust any bike if I buy it online. Im still just trying to figure out the differences.. If I do buy online, im fine with it being an older model.. Its still new.. Not really much different than buying a used bike. 

I understand where you guys are coming from.. I promise im not trying to be argumentative.. Im also a musician, and I always get the question of "how much should I spend on a guitar/amp" Just trying to gain knowledge.


----------



## Remedylane (Apr 4, 2017)

Lombard said:


> It looks rugged enough. I like that the wheels are 36 spoke, tires 35c and 30TPI. Lower TPI tires are more rugged, more puncture resistant.
> 
> Keep in mind that if you buy it online and go into a shop with it, they will charge you at least $100 to assemble it. If you want them to fit you, that will be another $100-200. All those things are included free if you purchase the bike at that shop. Something to think about.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Its certainly is a lot of weight.. One thing that I didn't mention, that I just replied and told PJ, is that I have a friend that worked for years in a bike shop that said he would charge me $50 or less (friend price) to assemble/set up. I have never talked with him about the "fitting" part.. Didn't even realize that was a thing until I started doing some research. No, I never took my existing bike in and had anything done to it.. Bought it off the floor about 2 years ago already assembled.. Brought it home and tightened everything, adjusted the brakes, and the dereailler.. It shifts fine, and brakes fine.. But I can tell the wheels aren't "true". And its just too small for me.. Its very uncomfortable going up hills. And the gearing on hills, low is too low, high is too high.. It slips when its in low and really put some torque on it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

No need to apologize for trying to gain knowledge. Kudos to you for doing so... and being careful how you spend your money. Ultimately, you need to be happy with your decision.

To the bikes in question... we could pick nits on the pluses/ minuses of both (and others), but there's little doubt in my mind that the Spec is a better bike at a better price that will get more in return come time to sell/ trade it. For the more experienced, at some level, BD bikes have value, but are not sought after.

One point re: fitting. Sizing comes before a fitting, so the bike has to be sized correctly to ever fit well. You posted previously that you aren't proportioned 'normally', and that's where a reputable shop with an experienced fitter can help. Conversely, buying online the onus is on you to get sizing right.

Lastly, if you do opt to buy online, I'd advise against a self professed fitter fitting you. Find someone knowledgeable who hopefully can guide you to the right size prior to ordering online.


----------



## Remedylane (Apr 4, 2017)

PJ352 said:


> No need to apologize for trying to gain knowledge. Kudos to you for doing so... and being careful how you spend your money. Ultimately, you need to be happy with your decision.
> 
> To the bikes in question... we could pick nits on the pluses/ minuses of both (and others), but there's little doubt in my mind that the Spec is a better bike at a better price that will get more in return come time to sell/ trade it. For the more experienced, at some level, BD bikes have value, but are not sought after.
> 
> ...


My friend is for sure not a "self professed" fitter/mechanic. Ive known him for 15 years and until recently, all he ever did was work in a bike shop. So i trust him 100%.. I actually just texted him and he said he would fit me, and assemble/adjust anything I buy for free.. But he also said he is still well connected with all the local bike shops and could for sure get me a great deal. So, we are gonna go look together soon.. He also said the Fuji sunfire was a decent bike, but one of his old friends is a Fuji dealer here in Charlotte, so we will likely go there first.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Remedylane said:


> My friend is for sure not a "self professed" fitter/mechanic. Ive known him for 15 years and until recently, all he ever did was work in a bike shop. So i trust him 100%.. I actually just texted him and he said he would fit me, and assemble/adjust anything I buy for free.. But he also said he is still well connected with all the local bike shops and could for sure get me a great deal. So, we are gonna go look together soon.. He also said the Fuji sunfire was a decent bike, but one of his old friends is a Fuji dealer here in Charlotte, so we will likely go there first.


That sounds like a fine plan.

Just to clarify, I wasn't referring to your friend re: the fitter comment. I thought he was the mechanic friend (only) and you were going to seek out a fitter as well. If he can do both (well), then he is, indeed, a valuable resource. :thumbsup:

Good luck, and keep us posted....


----------



## Remedylane (Apr 4, 2017)

PJ352 said:


> That sounds like a fine plan.
> 
> Just to clarify, I wasn't referring to your friend re: the fitter comment. I thought he was the mechanic friend (only) and you were going to seek out a fitter as well. If he can do both (well), then he is, indeed, a valuable resource. :thumbsup:
> 
> Good luck, and keep us posted....



I didn't take it personally.. I just wanted to clarify.. And I know how it is, lots of people know lots of "guys".. Said guys sometimes don't know their arse from a hole in the ground lol. But I trust him. I know hes great at what he does. I will for sure keep you guys posted. I appreciate all the knowledge and advice you have given me.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

At the end of your first post, you link Bikes Direct. Keep in mind that some bicycle manufacturers (Raleigh, for example) now sell bikes online direct to you or, if you wish, send them to an associated dealer for assembly. So now there are a few more interesting on-line buying alternatives The prices are close to Bikes Direct prices, especially when it comes to hybrids.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Remedylane said:


> Thank you! Its certainly is a lot of weight.. One thing that I didn't mention, that I just replied and told PJ, is that I have a friend that worked for years in a bike shop that said he would charge me $50 or less (friend price) to assemble/set up. I have never talked with him about the "fitting" part.. Didn't even realize that was a thing until I started doing some research. No, I never took my existing bike in and had anything done to it.. Bought it off the floor about 2 years ago already assembled.. Brought it home and tightened everything, adjusted the brakes, and the dereailler.. It shifts fine, and brakes fine.. But I can tell the wheels aren't "true".* And its just too small for me.*. Its very uncomfortable going up hills. And the gearing on hills, low is too low, high is too high.. It slips when its in low and really put some torque on it.


OK, that is a good enough reason to change horses so-to-say. The other items you mention could probably be dealt with, but not this one.

Out of true wheels could be a result of a poor wheel build to begin with which can be corrected by an experienced wheelbuilder tensioning and stress relieving the spokes properly. The most likely cause of gear slipping or "ghost shifting" is a bent derailleur hanger which can be corrected fairly easily. Not that any of this matters if the bike doesn't fit right, but just saying these items aren't the kiss of death.

It sounds like your friend is experienced enough to not steer you wrong. Also, PJ352 has been on this forum for a long time and he gives out good advice.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Lombard said:


> 200lbs. is way different from 265lbs. Umm, like 65lbs. heavier.
> 
> Here is a good starting point. Use the 2nd box and enter total weight of rider, bike and everything you are carrying:
> 
> Bicycle tire pressure calculator


So should i be riding wheels like Campagnolo Neutron that have 24 rear spokes and 20 front spokes? With 23 mm tires?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> So should i be riding wheels like Campagnolo Neutron that have 24 rear spokes and 20 front spokes? With 23 mm tires?


Without knowing how much you weigh or what type of riding you do, how could I possibly answer this?

If I didn't look at your rep and post count, I would assume you were trolling.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Lombard said:


> Without knowing how much you weigh or what type of riding you do, how could I possibly answer this?
> 
> If I didn't look at your rep and post count, I would assume you were trolling.


No, not trolling, just want to experience some of that expert :thumbsup: advice you're always handing out.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> No, not trolling, just want to experience some of that expert :thumbsup: advice you're always handing out.


Glad to hear you are up to learning! :thumbsup:


----------



## Remedylane (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks again for all the info. Not sure if you saw my last response to PJ352, but I talked to my friend and he said he would fit me and set up/assemble any bike I buy online for no fee. But he also told me that one of his good friends here in Charlotte is a Fuji dealer and that he could get me a deal. So we are gonna head to his friends shop one day next week and see what kind of prices I can get. I will keep you guys posted.. Again, thank you so much for all of your advice.

Matt


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Sounds like he's a good friend to have. Fujis are solid bikes -- go check some out at the shop in Charlotte. Ask your friend/shop people about an appropriate road bike as well. Test ride a road bike and a hybrid if you can.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Remedylane said:


> Thanks again for all the info. Not sure if you saw my last response to PJ352, but I talked to my friend and he said he would fit me and set up/assemble any bike I buy online for no fee. But he also told me that one of his good friends here in Charlotte is a Fuji dealer and that he could get me a deal. So we are gonna head to his friends shop one day next week and see what kind of prices I can get. I will keep you guys posted.. Again, thank you so much for all of your advice.
> 
> Matt


You're very welcome Matt. Let us know how you progress!


----------



## ChiroX (Oct 30, 2015)

The fact that the OP is 6'5" is going to be a harder fit than anything else. See next post, Charlotte has a Performance Bike, I think. But if your friends can help,then great. Just make sure the bike is big enough.


----------



## ChiroX (Oct 30, 2015)

These hybrids by Marin are available in size XX large from Performance Bike, and they look solid. One is $409.00, and the other is $369. They also have a model for $499.00. Performance has good customer service. You could call and ask questions. And I'd say it's worthwhile to have it shipped to the closest Performance Bikes to you so they assemble and shipping is free 

Marin Larkspur CS1 Sport Hybrid Bike - 2017

Marin Larkspur CS2 Sport Hybrid Bike -- 2017


----------

